# Choeradodis sp. & Acanthops sp.



## Kozavkoza (Jul 6, 2011)

Some photos of Choeradodis and Acanthops sp from our Peru expedition 2011.



























And here more photos of the expedition.

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=541726


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## massaman (Jul 6, 2011)

hey adam you never responded on my request on a parymenopus davisoni mantis ooth and was wondering if you would be so kind to respond now?


----------



## Malti (Jul 7, 2011)

wow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Pics

I have several doubts about Choeradodis, first.... where did you find them?? I mean, in trees, plants, it was kind of hood, or jungle?, did you find them during the day or at night?? or did you go with a local guy who knows where to find them? I´m thinking on going to look for some Choeradodis here in Mex.

saludos


----------

